# Assault Weapon Ban



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

ABC News: Obama to Seek New Assault Weapons Ban

Here it comes again ...


----------



## Farnorthdan (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this earlier, needless to say....I'm very disappointed. Like we didn't know this was coming. The big O is a big piece of poop in my opinion. Spending us into oblivion, removing more constitutional rights..taxes,taxes and more taxes. I think these states who are putting the feds on notice that they will secede if this crap continues are on the right track. It wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if AK did the same....


DS


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you KNOW it's a loser when 'hack-in-the-box' Pelosi backpedals from it


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

We Canadians depend on the United States to uphold the 2nd amendment right granted to the American people by the Constitution. In our country we do not have any rights to own or bear weapons of any type.

If American Laws become more restrictive our government will probably follow along. I can't imagine Americans letting the government take their guns and rights away. I was shocked when the Australians let their government take their guns. Australians are supposed to be tough. The place was colonized by convicts. Then they just give up their guns? Things sure have changed.

I hope any legislation does not pass.


----------



## Paronoid1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Canadian said:


> We Canadians depend on the United States to uphold the 2nd amendment right granted to the American people by the Constitution. In our country we do not have any rights to own or bear weapons of any type.
> 
> If American Laws become more restrictive our government will probably follow along. I can't imagine Americans letting the government take their guns and rights away. I was shocked when the Australians let their government take their guns. Australians are supposed to be tough. The place was colonized by convicts. Then they just give up their guns? Things sure have changed.
> 
> I hope any legislation does not pass.


Many Americans don't know that the right to bear arms was put in specifically to protect against government tyranny. Ignorance is a killer here, no pun intended.

I imagine there has been effort in Canada to get those rights, can you give a quick history of that?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I was shocked when the Australians let their government take their guns. Australians are supposed to be tough. The place was colonized by convicts. Then they just give up their guns? Things sure have changed.


The "convicts" that were sent to Australia were not the "hardened" criminals that we have today - these were poor / destitute people with nothing left to loose. They might have stolen some bread or vegitables to eat, got caught and tossed onto the first ship south. They might have been too poor to pay their taxes to the English monarchy and then shipped south. They might have been orphans with no family to take them in - and then shipped south.

The government of the time was just looking to populate their newest acquisition and the easiest way was to send people there against their will.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

NaeKid: 

This is the country that gave us AC/DC and Mad Max. 

Their next best thing was Kylie Minogue. She's cute but not exactly a bad ass. I'd say on the scale of toughness Australia is on the slide.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The Canadian government has been against handguns since before the year 1892. 

After 1892 you needed a permit to carry a handgun and it was only issued to people who had direct cause to fear assault or injury. These rules even applied to air guns. 

In 1919 you needed a permit for any type of gun. In the 1930's the handgun rules were relaxed a little. Then as the 1930's went on the rules tightened.

The gun rules were ignored during world war two. 

In the 1950's more rules about handguns were added.

1968 to 1969 is when they start to crack down and "classify" all guns into categories. This is the beginning of the end of gun rights in Canada.

In 1976 Canadians had their full auto guns prohibited. In 1980 the full autos that were converted into semi autos were prohibited. Some people still have these guns but cannot pass them on to family members. When a person with prohibited status dies their guns go in the furnace. 

1991 - 1994 was the worst. They banned a whole list of guns by name and type making all except sporting rifles prohibited. Many of the guns that Americans take for granted are prohibited. Think of any military style gun made from the 1950's to 1994. You can't buy it here. 

Only recently have manufacturers come up with new designs that do not fit into the 1990's descriptions. Things like the Tavor, Brugger & Thomet 9mm and others are so new they are not covered by the old rules. As long as things stay quiet they will remain legal until somebody bans them by name too. There are also occasional designs that the 1990's legislation missed like the AR-180B2 since it has a unique method of operation.

We do have a few things that we can own that Americans can't. We can have a shotgun with any barrel length you like as long as it has a fixed stock and the barrel is factory and not "sawed off." We can get the Tavor, Swiss Sig rifles, Made in China Guns that were banned in the U.S. by Clinton, and a basic permit allows you to buy .50 sniper rifles and some semi auto only world war two machineguns with belt feed. 

We also have lots of ammo restrictions. Handguns are restricted to 10 rounds and centerfire rifles and shotguns in semi auto get 5. Short barreled pistols are prohibited too. CCW is totally banned. There is a permit that you can get for self defense - like if you have to testify against the mafia or something - the permit has never been issued to anyone ever. 

Americans and Canadians both had the same frontier experience. Yet in our system we have no "rights" at all when it comes to gun. I'd like to see it change but our gun lobby is fighting to simply hang on to what we have.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I had heard this a short while back (Obama reinstituting the assault rifle ban- funny thing is, I've never seen a rifle assault anyone  ). I also received an e-mail about a bill to encode ammunition with serial #s a while back and sent e-mails to any and all Representatives and Senators I could asking them to fight it. The first of the week I received another e-mail about the ammo bill with the addition that any privately owned ammo had to be surrendered, whether store-bought or reloads.  It will be a very cold day you-know-where before that happens. 

Tim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BOHICA.

Burry em' deep guys.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Bury them? Why? If that circumstance ever arrives, its time to use them!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good point.
Is body armor restricted?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope you can buy body armor off Ebay.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> Bury them? Why? If that circumstance ever arrives, its time to use them!


You don't bury ALL of them, leave yourself enough firepower to recover the stash


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm thinking the only reason Pelosi backed off was because it did not contain enough restricions and harassments of gun owners for her taste. The Supreme Court has decided we have the right to bear arms, but unfortunately Congress can regulate that right to death.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think she backed off because a lot of people think Gore lost the election partially due to the Clinton AWB. Imagine all the jobs that will be lost with another AWB.


----------



## palooka slim (Mar 9, 2009)

where i live walmart's ammo shelves are practically bare.has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

I was there today and all they had was 9mm, 45auto and shotgun shells. I asked the counter guy if they were getting it in or what, and he said they were selling it as fast as they get it in.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Dean said:


> I think she backed off because a lot of people think Gore lost the election partially due to the Clinton AWB. Imagine all the jobs that will be lost with another AWB.


I don't think Gore's loss had anything to do with the AWB. The AWB was in 1994, Clinton was re-elected in 1996. I think Al lost because he was an intellectual and America wanted "somebody like them."


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You don't think so based on what? Your gut feeling? Gore's stance on gun control and support of the AWB lost a lot of votes for him including his own State. Just Google; Gore AWB and read all about it.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

set2survive said:


> I was there today and all they had was 9mm, 45auto and shotgun shells. I asked the counter guy if they were getting it in or what, and he said they were selling it as fast as they get it in.


Go back tomorrow and I doubt they will have the 9mm or .45...


----------

